# Something added a graphic to my carrier text - what?



## Lazlo Hollyfeld (Aug 4, 2011)

Since yesterday I now have two graphics in my carrier text. I'm running the VorteX RC with the ICSish theme, although I haven't flashed anything in CWR in a week or two. It looks like:









Any idea what may have done this?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Uninstall any ad-blocking for the time being...reboot. What does it look like now?


----------



## Lazlo Hollyfeld (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't have any ad blockers installed, and I don't think VorteX comes with one. They are still there after a reboot. I'll try re-flashing the ROM on top of itself.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Lazlo Hollyfeld said:


> I don't have any ad blockers installed, and I don't think VorteX comes with one. They are still there after a reboot. I'll try re-flashing the ROM on top of itself.


Are you sure you went through all the custom settings? It's been awhile since I tried that rom but I seem to remember seeing a script to block ads in the settings.


----------



## alfadon (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like you flashed my theme. Which installs DroidJunk tools. Go into your app drawer and find it. Uncheck show show carrier image. If its not check just check and uncheck it and it will go away.


----------



## Lazlo Hollyfeld (Aug 4, 2011)

That did it! I installed the theme about 2 weeks ago, and the image didn't show up until yesterday. Awesome theme, BTW! Thanks for the theme and the help.


----------



## alfadon (Sep 20, 2011)

No problem glad to help. Odd that it just showed up like that tho.


----------

